# Where to buy Pandora charms in Dublin?



## lou2

Does anyone know where I might buy Pandora charms (for a charm bracelet) in Dublin. Ideally, Blanchardstown shopping centre or else the city centre. It seems that they are only stocked in certain Jewellers. Has to be Pandora charms as opposed to other types. I don't have the time to get them online as I need them for Christmas. Thanks.


----------



## MandaC

Fields Jewellers in Liffey Valley do them.  If there is a Fields Jewellers in Blanchardstown they might do them.

I bought my Pandora bracelet in Australia when I was there in February and I cant get over the difference in prices!


----------



## lou2

Brilliant...thanks a million MandaC. There is a Field's jewellers in Blanchardstown so I'll try there tomorrow.


----------



## polo1

I am looking to buy a Pandora charm bracelet. Anyone advise where is the best place (price) to buy one of these in Dublin . Its for a 40th Birthday present.
Thanks


----------



## Smashbox

What about online?

http://www.pandoracharmbracelets.com/

[broken link removed]


----------



## lou2

Field's in Blanchardstown have them as I got them today.


----------



## justsally

Hi,

Fields in Swords also have them.   So, if you want to make a price comparison, we bought the doggie charm to-day in Fields, for €24.


----------



## lou2

I got a turtle charm and a suitcase charm for 22 euro each in Fields in Blanch today. They also package them really well for such an inexpensive purchase.


----------



## lyonsie

Arnotts have hugh 'Pandora' section just opened.   Every charm available.   Have bought charms in Ireland, England, Germany, Portugal, Greece and Tenerife and all have been the same price.   Not any cheaper in any of those countries.   Are they cheaper in U.S. anyone know.   How much cheaper are they in Australia?   I know they are made in Thiland but are not for sale over there.


----------

